# GPU-Z and 790GX



## 9RAY (Oct 24, 2008)

GPU-Z shows that my asus m3a78-t has ddr2 sideport memory. But asus support says that this motherboard has ddr3.
http://asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=731&l4=0&model=2321&modelmenu=2


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 24, 2008)

GPU-z is for graphics cards????

I didnt know it read anything to do with a mobo, other than the PCI-e speed!


----------



## 9RAY (Oct 24, 2008)

Asus m3a78-t has IGP HD 3300 on the mobo.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 24, 2008)

9RAY said:


> Asus m3a78-t has IGP HD 3300 on the mobo.



I missed that, but also Im not too sure it supports the newer IGP's all that well either!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2008)

please post a screenshot of GPU-Z showing DDR3, and then hopefully w1zzard will be able to take a look at it.


----------



## Creat (Nov 11, 2008)

Thought I use this thread since it already existed for my purposes. I also have an 790GX-based Mainboard (Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H).

For me the DDR3 sideport memory type is recognized correctly, the size includes the 256MB shared system memory though.
All clock information is absent.
All Fillrates are absent.
Also the Bus Interface is shown as PCI (which might be correct but seems wrong).
The shown memory size includes both the sideport as well as the shared memory (128MB+256MB).
For some reason the drivers isn't recognized as as Catalyst 8.10 (which is weird, since it is recognized for another installed ATI X1800 GTP card, operating on the same driver version, which is read correctly)
Only two sensory readings are available (Core/Memory clock), both of which show 0 MHz or -- MHz, the graph shows just nonsense. (had to make an manual screenshot and upload it to imageshack)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2009)

Um....it does have DDR3 SIDEPORT memory. 128 megs to be exact. Read your specs again buddy.



> VGA
> Integrated ATI Radeon™ HD 3300 GPU
> SidePort Memory - onboard 128MB DDR3 1333 memory
> Supports HDMI™ Technology with max. resolution up to 1920 x 1200 (1080P)
> ...


----------



## MrFreeze (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello, with me is even indicated DDR2... in which lies this?!
According to ASUS the graphicscart has DDR3



> SidePort Memory - onboard 128MB DDR3 1333 memory


http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=731&l4=0&model=2321&modelmenu=2


----------



## kysg (Jan 27, 2009)

give us a screenshot of GPU-z either that or update catalyst.


----------



## MrFreeze (Jan 27, 2009)

see the screen and i have up to date driver thanks


----------



## Jakl (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe your thinking your Mobo takes DDR2 RAM? 

The GPU on the Mobo has GDDR3 Chips, but DDR2 is your RAM for your motherboard maybe?



M3A78-T Motherboard
    * AMD AM2+/AM2 Platform
    * Dual-Channel DDR2 -1066/800/667
    * AMD Hybrid CrossFireX™ and DX10 Support
    * HDMI/DVI/RGB Support


VGA	
Integrated ATI Radeon™ HD 3300 GPU
SidePort Memory - onboard 128MB DDR3 1333 memory


----------



## MrFreeze (Jan 27, 2009)

I have no use of the RAMs only Sideport!


----------



## Jakl (Jan 27, 2009)

MrFreeze said:


> I have no use of the RAMs only Sideport!



You sir make no sense...


----------



## kysg (Jan 27, 2009)

DjJakl said:


> You sir make no sense...



English is probably bad.  probably not a fluent speaker on it.

The board should utilize his sideport only though, unless the sys uses the ram as shared memory but then you would get the scenario above with creat.  Something seems, I don't catalyst is up to date, but maybe its just me.


----------

